# Loose Driveway



## flyultralite (Apr 5, 2007)

My driveway at this time of year gets real loose. There's a patch about 10' x10' that when you step on it the surfuce literally ripples like water. I can't drive my truck on it because it'll sink right in. This happened last year too but once summer was here it solidified. Any idea's on how to fix this?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

gravel or concrete?


----------



## flyultralite (Apr 5, 2007)

It's Gravel.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is the softness of the driveway due to the water that pools up? I guess I'm having a hard time imagining a spongy sort of driveway. 

If it has to do with water or moisture which is causing the driveway to be too soft, I would offer this suggestion. First of all, do you have a thick layer of gravel, or is the there a thin layer of gravel and then dirt or mud in your case?

I would look into getting some 3/8 lime rock or crushed gravel. Pack it down as best as you can. It will become more compact as you drive on it. I think that you could ask someone how much you actually need. After this packs down, you shouldn't have a soft surface, but rather more like concrete.


----------



## brownie (Feb 17, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Is the softness of the driveway due to the water that pools up? I guess I'm having a hard time imagining a spongy sort of driveway.
> 
> If it has to do with water or moisture which is causing the driveway to be too soft, I would offer this suggestion. First of all, do you have a thick layer of gravel, or is the there a thin layer of gravel and then dirt or mud in your case?
> 
> I would look into getting some 3/8 lime rock or crushed gravel. Pack it down as best as you can. It will become more compact as you drive on it. I think that you could ask someone how much you actually need. After this packs down, you shouldn't have a soft surface, but rather more like concrete.


 What you want to ask for is 22A driveway mix . That will take care of your problem.
Good luck


----------



## flyultralite (Apr 5, 2007)

what is 22a driveway mix? Never heard of that.


----------



## brownie (Feb 17, 2007)

It's a limestone mix that has additives. When it packs it is like concrete. When you put the gravel down make a crown in the middle so it slopes to sides. You don't need alot of crown, just so the water does not sit on the driveway. We all make that mistake at first, driveway too flat. 

 Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------

